# HomeBrew "laser tatto removal"



## steve2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a tatto removed by laser las month, (btw it hurt like an SOB )
I saw some peoples that where taking the laser out of their DVD-RW 16X
and confirmed to peak at 250mW. :huh:

My thought was "WOW".. I could build a Laser Tattoo removal machine! 
since it burns things... 

maybe focusing the beam of X4 of those into one powerful beam. 
and having it to flash every 1/2 second...

they have laser in two format the "white pulsated laser & the red beam" 
just how powerful the red one is? can't really find an answer.

For sure I won't even think of poiting this in my Eyes! D'oh !! 

I'd like your thought on that!


----------



## comozo (Oct 12, 2007)

It's still going too hurt


----------



## Manzerick (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd leave it to the pro's but....


But if it works.... This would be awesome!!!


----------



## steve2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

like they sell: 

http://www.centre-biotechnique-avance.com/11.05.02/LD120K.htm

Hey! I'll be my own "guinea pig" to save some $$$ 


ps- "No Pain: no Gain..." :mecry:


----------



## RDZombie (Oct 12, 2007)

Not a smart idea, im pretty sure most tattoo lasers are either Nd:yag or erbium pulsed lasers in the 50watt+ range. a DVD burner laser will not even come close in power not to mention the complete wrong wave length. what do you mean by "they have laser in two format the "white pulsated laser & the red beam" ? are you talking about from the same machine? if so the red beam is a simple diode sight laser. all tattoo lasers ive seen are infrared.


----------



## WildRice (Oct 12, 2007)

the 'white' could just be the plasma field from your shin being vaporized...


----------



## jimbob (Oct 12, 2007)

I think these lasers have a particular wavelength that is supposed to remove or burn stuff only below a certain depth on the skin. Using any other laser could just be burning off skin without removing the tattoo.


----------



## steve2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

Here what I saw: 
I thought it was possible... 


*Black ink *absorbs *all* wavelengths of light and responds very well to diode laser treatments. 
[*]*Green *and* Blue *inkabsorbs* 670-890nm *light best and responds very well to diode laser treatments. 
[*]*Red, Orange, *and* Purple *inks absorb *500-700nm* light best and will only show marginal improvement with diode laser treatments. 
[*]*Turquoise *respondsvariably, depending on the pigments in the ink. 
[*]*Yellow* tends to reflect light and does not respond well to diode laser treatments. 

Dual diode array allows for the use of an incredible 120,000 mW of QCW laser power, safely, reliably and efficiently.


----------



## Aseras (Oct 13, 2007)

laser tatto removal machines are somewhere between 20 and 100 WATTS. They don't run full power though, that'd set you on fire. They are pulsed and basically just zap quick enough that the energy is absorbed by the ink in the tatoo but not for the rest of the skin. The majority of the damage is residual heat.

I wouldn't do it yourself even if you had a machine made to do it. In the wrong hands, these things scar very very badly.


----------



## BIGIRON (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know poop about lasers, but this seems to make about as much sense as the "Lasik at Home" kit someone posted about.

BTW - the "Lasik at Home" kit was a joke. Please don't try it with your DX greenie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nero_design (Oct 15, 2007)

Skin treatment lasers and Tattoo removal lasers are pulsed. They tend to use a visible red diode laser to act as a targeting device (sometimes concentric circles are drawn by the targeting laser) . The operator then triggers the main (pigment targeting) laser. This heats the pigment under the skin in order to vaporise the particles of pigment/ink. Those pigments which react to the laser are supposedly reabsorbed back into the body afterwards.

The lasers are quite specialised. You can't possibly build a unit that can reproduce these effects with simple CD/DVD lasers. I have heard that the lasers used for skin and tattoo removal are Infra Red (to penetrate the skin) and also YAG.


----------



## Heruursciences (Oct 17, 2007)

"The lasers are quite specialised. You can't possibly build a unit that can reproduce these effects with simple CD/DVD lasers. I have heard that the lasers used for skin and tattoo removal are Infra Red (to penetrate the skin) and also YAG." 

Yeah CD-DVD lasers, even multi-watt diode bars aren't gonna do it. you need enough absorption to plasmatize the pigments used in the tattoo! You need a short pulse high fluence laser like a q-switched yag, or ruby, as well as short pulse high energy alexandrite and dye lasers. These all emit in the red -IR region. The peak power needed is in the KILOWATTS. High power green yellow lasers such as q-switched KTP+yag, copper vapor and dyes are used to remove some types of tatoo pigments.

It is possible but not recommended to build a tattoo removal laser that works with standard india ink tatoos from a small q-switched yag laser such as the ssy-1, assuming it has an _*intact*_ q-switch. My $0.02 worth


----------



## steve2004 (Oct 17, 2007)

never mind this was a $15.000 unit.

Thanks ALL for your input... 
making one is a bad Idea 
(will just have to go to a "Pro")
that way I won't "Vaporize"  myself...


----------



## stephenmadpotato (Oct 20, 2007)

hahaha my friend got drunk once, then he tried and cut the tatoo out. Now he has a nasty scar in the shape of his tatoo which was his initials.


----------

